# Anyone use the Terminal split window?



## hazmat (Jan 31, 2003)

I still haven't figured out any good uses for that split window thing.  Anyone using it?  If so, for what?


----------



## symphonix (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd forgotten it was there. I remember thinking, on the release of 10.2, "Oh, that's neat." - and then never used it again.


----------



## scruffy (Feb 1, 2003)

Well, I mostly use the split windows in ProjectBuilder, but occasionally in Terminal too.  

Basically, I find it handy if I want to refer to the output of a command two screens ago while I build up a new command, or if I want to compare the output of two commands from the same window.


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 2, 2003)

I haven't found it too useful. A better feature is tabbed shells:
http://iterm.sourceforge.net


----------



## dani++ (Feb 3, 2003)

It should be a killer feature, but I keep forgetting they are available. That might be because the implementation is not good enough?

dani++


----------

